# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Kush jane 'milionerët' e Shqipërisë?

## Qafir Arnaut

Pa dashur te spekulloj shume jam kurioz te di kush pervec Argita Malltezi-Berishes eshte bere milioner ne USD.  Pashe diku ne internet nje emer: Muhamet Malo.

Z.Malo ishte ne gjendje te financoje koston prej $8.5 milione USD te teleferikut te malit te Dajtit ne Tirane.

Biznese te tjera:

90% Aksionier i Bankes Kredins

Eurolloto
Telesport
Dajti Ekspres

Jam kurioz te di nese dikush ia di biografine ketij robi, dhe si i hodhi 'hapat' e para.

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

Correction: Renis Tershana i paska ble te gjitha aksionet e Muhamet Malos per shumen $2.1 milione

----------


## anjeza89

Mendohet se Rezart Taci eshte personi me i pasur ne Shqiperi dhe ka rreth 400 Milion Euro pasuri personale (ndonese Taci Oil ka vite ne falimentim e siper) Keto 6 muajt e fundit sapo ka blere nje banke te vogel ne Tirane - Credit Bank of Albania (CBA) per te gjeneruar ca kesh apo per te lare disa nga ato qe ka bere me kondrabande. 

Edi Rama ka 100% te kompleksit Taiwan ne qender te Tiranes (ne emer te dikujt tjeter), kurse Fatos Nano ka kazinon qe ndodhet po tek Taiwan-i.

----------


## zois1

> Correction: Renis Tershana i paska ble te gjitha aksionet e Muhamet Malos per shumen $2.1 milione


Tershana eshte Dibron me orgjine ,nga dibra e madhe.

----------


## sajmiratn

une kisha preferuar me mire ti thirni HAJDUTET E SHQIPERISE keshtu u shkon me mire

----------


## Prudence

:ngerdheshje: he mo i bete hesapet tuaja ju dhe ju ngelen te te tjereve tani......

----------


## Enii

nese nuk investojne ne ekonomine e Shqiperise sme intereson fare cfare jane , i kane per vete .. eshte e vertete qe te pasurit jan njerezit me cheap qe ekzistojne , por ka dhe te rralle qe ndihmojne vetem se ndonje fakt skam lexuar deri tani  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Endless

> Edi Rama ka 100% te kompleksit Taiwan ne qender te Tiranes (ne emer te dikujt tjeter), kurse Fatos Nano ka kazinon qe ndodhet po tek Taiwan-i.



Te dy keta biznese ne po te njejtin objekte? : confused :

Ndonje fakt qe  e mbeshtet kete lajmin tend ke, apo e degjove ne ndonje dite me dielli nga Hatixhja, komshija perballe? lol

----------


## Burreli1924

besoj se Leka Zogu dhe Bexhet pacolli jan dy shqiptaret me te pasur.

----------


## Brari

duraku i naftes .. thon eshte me i pasuri i shqiperise..

nje fresho socialist me tha se edvini ka rreth 80 milion euro ne banka.. 

po dhe ilir meta do jet shum i pasur..

----------


## heneu

po hajduti i pare i kosoves eshte  presidenti ather kryeministri etj...

----------


## DeuS

> nje fresho socialist *me tha* se edvini ka rreth 80 milion euro ne banka.. 
> 
> po dhe ilir meta do jet shum i pasur..


Shume informacione po te thone! 
Eshte rraportimi javor ne pune, apo shoqeria ish-sigurimse?
Nderkohe, qe ne kete teme diskutohet rreth vajzes se Berishes, kryeministrit qe jeton ne apartament me rroge shteti, me i ndershmi nder te ndershem. Pak ironike apo jo, qe nje tellall i te vertetes (sic pretendon ta quash veten) mohon ujkun para syve dhe per hir te interesit, ben sikur kerkon gjurmet. Ti, duke qene i pari, por edhe shume te tjere ketu, jo vetem qe keni nje mungese te madhe objektiviteti, jo vetem qe nuk jeni realiste, por mbi te gjitha, jeni strumbullare te atij kaosit te madh percares, qe duke mbajtur njeanshmeri, u jep mundesi nje pale apo tjetres ne politiken shqiptare, te korruptohen pa mase, te implikohen ne krim dhe paradoksisht, te rivotohen si heronj. Sa per informacion, (meqe une informohem nga media, se mbase ti duhet te jesh informuar nga koleget me heret) te fresket, rrafinerite e naftes ne Durres, ja kaloi Fazllicit kryeministri yne i ndershem, patriot, Sali Berisha. Fazllici eshte ai serbi, qe eshte edhe klient i vajzes se Berishes, kesaj qe po permendet ne kete teme, e cila deklarohet milionere.

----------


## Prudence

> Te dy keta biznese ne po te njejtin objekte? : confused :
> 
> Ndonje fakt qe  e mbeshtet kete lajmin tend ke, apo e degjove ne ndonje dite me dielli nga Hatixhja, komshija perballe? lol




Po cfakre kerkon ti moj?!Ai thote :-"Ja ujku"...ti kerkon gjurmet...  :ngerdheshje: 

Epo.... "ku ka ze s'eshte pa gje ".......  :shkelje syri:

----------


## lepurush

> besoj se Leka Zogu dhe Bexhet pacolli jan dy shqiptaret me te pasur.


Leka ,ka ardhe me more ndonje gje ..se i ishin maru....per te pas ka sa te duash qe kan dhe shume bile....
Si i kan be ? dihet ..si behet leku me shumic....

O do rrezikosh koken me pislliqe ,o do jesh ne pushtet (me korrupsion)
Ka dhe nje pjese tjeter ,qe bejne ndonje gje te vogel ,pa shume zarar ,keto jane me te mençurit.

----------


## puroshkodran

nji nga me te pasurit duhet te jete rezart taci i "taci oil"
don me ble ekipin e bolognes 60 milion euro

----------


## loneeagle

dmth me cfare po lexoj ne shqiperi milioner jane vetem politikanet ose te afermit e tyre.

----------


## Apollyon

Ai qe ka ate Taçi Oil.. sja di emrin, ama ky eshte me te vertete Boss.

----------


## Aikido

Rezart Taçi (Taçi Oil), Sulo Shehu (Hekuri dhe çimento), Dritan Dulaku (Ndërtues e shum aktivitete të tjera), Bastri Mura (Presidenti i Benz për rajonin e Ballkanit), Ylli Ndroqi (Yldon), Artan Xhafa (DEKA).

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> Ai qe ka ate Taçi Oil.. sja di emrin, ama ky eshte me te vertete Boss.


Ai eshte psikopat mer,s po di nga po con leket.

----------


## Milkway

> besoj se Leka Zogu dhe Bexhet pacolli jan dy shqiptaret me te pasur.


Pajtohem me ty se Behxhet Pacolli eshte nder shqiptaret me te pasur , mendohet se pasuria e tij arrin miliardshin

----------

